# British sailor missing in Dubai



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

He went missing in Bur Dubai some 10 days ago and did not return to his ship.

Take a look, just in case you saw him that evening and can offer any information, or have seen him since.











http://www.bringtimmyhome.co.uk/


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

There was a thread about this last week end but it went missing.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Then all the more reason to keep this on the front page until he is found.


----------



## kisywisy (Jun 5, 2012)

i hope he's found safe


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't believe this sailor is still missing! his poor family  hope he is found soon but it isn't looking too good


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

When those Israelis slotted whoever it was in his hotel room they sharp tracked those down with CCTV footage. I wonder if they are applying the same resources this time.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Apparantly the "Taxi driver" has now gone "missing" too...


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Apparantly the "Taxi driver" has now gone "missing" too...


Where did you read that?


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Mate who lives there.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Toon said:


> Mate who lives there.


Not seen that reported. It has been said that they don't know which driver it was though.

The RN and Consultate are taking action and a family member is flying out shortly.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Not seen that reported. It has been said that they don't know which driver it was though.
> 
> The RN and Consultate are taking action and a family member is flying out shortly.


Tonight in fact, yet another cock up, like they'll get anything done over the weekend...


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

The RN looks after their own I'm a bit surprised that it has taken them this long to get out here. Well they did when I was serving.


----------



## jarvo (Jan 8, 2012)

I just don't understand what could have happened 

Hope they find him safe and sound soon


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

There is a full article about him on gulfnews

gulfnews : Residents hit Dubai streets to join nation's biggest manhunt yet


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Still no news on this man? I didnt see any updates doing a search through articles.  Hope they find him.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Still no news on this man? I didnt see any updates doing a search through articles.  Hope they find him.


I feel so sorry for his wife and kids,arriving DXB as a family and going back without him


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> I feel so sorry for his wife and kids,arriving DXB as a family and going back without him


He was not here with his family he was working with the mob.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Ooh, then I must hve got confused with other story!
But still no news Engineer?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> But still no news Engineer?


No none at all it appears to have died a death unfortunately


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

gulfnews : Appeal to taxi drivers for information on sailor missing in Dubai


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

gulfnews : Seaman?s role played no part


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Hope they dont close the case!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Personally speaking I don’t think the local authorities are doing enough to find him, I could be wrong but?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Engineer said:


> Personally speaking I don’t think the local authorities are doing enough to find him, I could be wrong but?


I guess in their eyes, it's just another drunk Brit.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The RN is very quiet on the subject too. Makes one wonder there's something going on that we're not aware of. 




Gavtek said:


> I guess in their eyes, it's just another drunk Brit.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just read in the paper today, ( 7 days, so it must be true ), that Dubai Police had been circulating a photograph of someone else for the first two weeks of the search!!


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> Just read in the paper today, ( 7 days, so it must be true ), that Dubai Police had been circulating a photograph of someone else for the first two weeks of the search!!


Yep me too! You really can not make this up at all!


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Jesus! Noway!


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Am i the only one to think he may have fallen in the water? His ship was the last one on the quay was it not? Could easily have been missed...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

That was my first thought, but I'm sure I read that there was no record of the taxi arriving at the Port in the first place.


----------



## matteo86 (Jun 18, 2012)

That's outrageous! If the taxi GPS systems, CCTV footage (in front of Rock Bottom and the Port Rashid entry gate), and statements from witnesses all failed to at least tell what taxi company picked him up than this will be a tough case, wish I could help out.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Too many loose ends and not enough effort from police force


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Missing British sailor's pregnant wife to hold vigil in Dubai - The National


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

still no sign of him? where could he be?


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

Royal Navy divers to join search for Scottish sailor Timmy MacColl who went missing in Dubai - The Daily Record


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

So disappointing!


----------

